# Eye Sight Help!



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You need to see an Opthalmologist. There could be any number of reasons why your vision is going blurry, from a tumor pressing on your optic nerves to diabetes. 

Nobody here can tell you what's wrong. Call a doctor.


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

Consult an Ophthalmologist. An Ophthalmologist is a medical doctor and can do much more than an optometrist when it comes to dealing with eyes.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Based on your threads it sounds like you're having a lot of psychological and physical issues... Please go see your general care physician so he can refer you out to specialists before these issues become worse :/


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Trusty Rusty said:


> Hello everyone. I've been riding for three years now.
> I have had an issue come up. My eyes randomly go blurry. It doesn't matter if I'm riding or in class. My eyes go blurry to where I can barely see color. The only reason Ik who I'm speaking too is the body shape (can only see body shape far away) and the sound of their voice. I don't know what to do and its really scary when it happen when I ride. Especially if I'm riding on a road side or something.
> Please help. I fear I'm going blind. And I feel terrified if I go blind I won't be able to ride! I've also tried glasses and those don't work.
> Any advice?


Go see an eye doctor. We can't do anything for you over the internet, and I'm not about to diagnose you over the internet either. 



TXhorseman said:


> Consult an Ophthalmologist. An Ophthalmologist is a medical doctor and can do much more than an optometrist when it comes to dealing with eyes.


I'm an optometrist. 

And I can do everything an ophthalmologist can except perform actual surgery. Optometry is very much medical. 

You should educate yourself better before making a false statement like that. :evil:


----------



## zookeeper1991 (Sep 11, 2012)

Don't mess around with your eyesight! Go see a doctor. Let us know how things go!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Beau, it's my understanding that an optometrist does everything an ophthalmologist does, except surgery. They're both doctors, but one is an actual surgeon.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Beau, it's my understanding that an optometrist does everything an ophthalmologist does, except surgery. They're both doctors, but one is an actual surgeon.


Yes, that is correct, but TXHorseman appears to not know that. 

Heck, I just saw a patient yesterday who I had seen 2 years prior (new patient at that time). I had diagnosed her with a corneal condition she didn't know she had, and started her on treatment for it. She had been seeing an ophthalmologist for years and actually went back to him for a second opinion after she saw me, because she thought I was wrong. And yup, he admitted to her that he had missed it all these years and she did indeed have it. (Although kudos to him for admitting it.)

Just because they are an ophthalmologist, doesn't automatically mean they do a better job than an optometrist.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

My optometrist scheduled my appointment for laser retinal surgery due to a retinal tear. The only time I actually ever saw the ophthalmologist was when I met her the day of the surgery.

He's been my eye doctor for the last 10 years, and he hasn't been wrong yet.


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

beau159 said:


> Go see an eye doctor. We can't do anything for you over the internet, and I'm not about to diagnose you over the internet either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for enlightening me, beau159. After reading your statement, I did a quick internet search of the difference between ophthalmologists and optometrists. 

From what I found, I learned that optometrists are considered primary health care providers with a Doctor of Optometry degree granted after four years of post graduate work and are even allowed to prescribe medicine in some states. This is, indeed, more than I realized.

In my ignorance, I felt that someone with a medical degree could better address the issue described by the original poster which sounded more like an ocular manifestation of a broader medical issue.

I do realize, however, that formal degrees and number of years of academic training are not a foolproof way of gauging someone's knowledge.


----------



## Purplelady (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello . I am real sorry to read that your still having a l
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Purplelady (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello . Sorry about the above I pressed the wrong button. I am sorry to read that your still in a lot of pain with your eyes . Like every one has said go see the eye doctor . Sorry have to go wish I could say more and help . Please take care and let us know the out come . As we do care a lot about each other on this forum and try and help each other . From Purplelady . Like I always say if I have said some thing wrong or out of place I am sorry .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

